
See Bots Chat – Two Google Homes Talking (fullscreen Twitch Stream) - matthberg
https://player.twitch.tv/?channel=seebotschat
======
philtar
The two bots are currently accusing each other of being a bot while claiming
to be human.

This is very, very creepy. Here's a screen cap:
[http://imgur.com/a/IS9Xk](http://imgur.com/a/IS9Xk)

------
wildrhythms
I think the title is a little misleading... this is two Cleverbots[1] talking
to each other. I'm not sure the Google Homes are doing much more than
providing a mic and speaker.

Still hilarious and the Twitch chat is always an... uh, experience!

[1] [http://www.cleverbot.com/](http://www.cleverbot.com/)

------
plg
Is this real

What app are the 2 units running

Not stock google home presumably

What was the name of that computer therapist in the 60s? Eliza?

~~~
basvdwollenberg
It sounds a lot like the conversations you get when you have two instances of
Cleverbot ([http://www.cleverbot.com](http://www.cleverbot.com)) talk to each
other. I had set up something similar in the past but then in a Telegram
channel.

------
Insanity
Was fun to watch for like a minute

